# Uh-oh, the Primal is running out!



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhhhh! I had a big bag of the Primal duck for Odie when we started feeding it exclusively and I underestimated how much of it she would eat. We are going to run out of it faster than I thought.  I already sent the other bags back to the store I purchased from (exchanging for duck) but it's on the other side of the country and will take awhile to get here. Now I'm not sure what to do. It's not sold anywhere near where I live, only on the coast which is a 4 hour drive away. I've started emailing stores down there to see if any would be willing to let me purchase over the phone and ship it to me, so we'll see what happens with that. 

If they aren't willing to ship to me, I'm not sure what to do. I know that it's too early to add another protein. I was very excited to see that a local store started carrying the dehydrated Stella & Chewy food, but the duck also has goose in it. Anyway, keep your fingers crossed for me please! I really don't want to make the 8 hour round trip drive down to Vancouver for a bag of food. :foxes15:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ahhhhh! I had a big bag of the Primal duck for Odie when we started feeding it exclusively and I underestimated how much of it she would eat. We are going to run out of it faster than I thought.  I already sent the other bags back to the store I purchased from (exchanging for duck) but it's on the other side of the country and will take awhile to get here. Now I'm not sure what to do. It's not sold anywhere near where I live, only on the coast which is a 4 hour drive away. I've started emailing stores down there to see if any would be willing to let me purchase over the phone and ship it to me, so we'll see what happens with that.
> 
> If they aren't willing to ship to me, I'm not sure what to do. I know that it's too early to add another protein. I was very excited to see that a local store started carrying the dehydrated Stella & Chewy food, but the duck also has goose in it. Anyway, keep your fingers crossed for me please! I really don't want to make the 8 hour round trip drive down to Vancouver for a bag of food. :foxes15:


oh nooo Krystal. sorry to hear that your running out of Primal Duck. did you find out if they shipped it yet ? do they give you a tracking number and an estimated ship date... 

hmm. I think before I took the 8 hour trip.. if it were me, I would buy or borrow another food as soon as possible and alternate between the primal duck that you are feeding and the other food that you choose , just to stretch out the primal duck that you already have. Maybe if that local pet shop that sells the stella and chewys has the rabbit version, you could try that ? 
( I know you didnt want to add another protein yet, but in this case ... if it were me, I would give it a try to see how Odie reacts .... , maybe you will end up picking a 2nd food that will agree with Odie )

just a suggestion though...

or... if they don't have the Rabbit, you could buy one of the other foods that you were previously feeding Odie. or does your friend that you gave all the open bags to still have any of the open bags left that you could have back. just for temporary until you receive the Primal duck.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> oh nooo Krystal. sorry to hear that your running out of Primal Duck. did you find out if they shipped it yet ? do they give you a tracking number and an estimated ship date...
> 
> hmm. I wouldn't make an 8 hour trip . that's too far. That local store.... do they carry the Stella and Chewys Rabbit ? I know you don't want to add another protein yet, but maybe in this case.... you could just give it a try . if they have the Rabbit, and if it were me , I'd pick up a bag as soon as possible and then, just give her the Rabbit every other day to stretch out the duck ....
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the bags I sent back haven't even reached Ontario yet.  
But the good news is that I think I found a place that will do it! I found one earlier that will do it if I order $100 but this place that just emailed me might be able to ship me just a bag or two. They asked me to call tomorrow so we'll see. I'm fine doing the $100 worth of it, it's just that I'm guessing the shipping will be a lot more and I'm going down there next month anyway. 

Going to make sure I get them shipped tomorrow and we might make it! I would think it would only take a few days to get here. I think i'll go check out the pet store tomorrow and see if they carry rabbit. Maybe they have a smaller bag I could buy just in case. Thanks Elaine! That's a good suggestion. Hopefully it won't come to that. She had a couple of episodes of the leg stretching thing this morning which worries me, but maybe things just haven't settled down yet. She's also still on antibiotics for a couple more days.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, good. I hope that works out for you with the place that will ship it out tomorrow. 
sorry to hear about the leg stretching :-(. Do you have anymore recheck appointments set up with the Veteranarian ? 
How does Odie seem other than the leg stretching ? is she happy most of the time ? 

I hope you can figure this out soon for Odie. give her a hug from me.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no!!! I hope u find someone who can ship it to you locally (4 hr away as opposed to across the country). At least now you know how much she's going to eat so u can plan in advance. Let me know if I can buy some and ship it to u if that would help in any way. Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I can grab you a bag and ship it if need be just let me know


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> oh, good. I hope that works out for you with the place that will ship it out tomorrow.
> sorry to hear about the leg stretching :-(. Do you have anymore recheck appointments set up with the Veteranarian ?
> How does Odie seem other than the leg stretching ? is she happy most of the time ?
> 
> I hope you can figure this out soon for Odie. give her a hug from me.


Will do! I'm just going ahead with ordering $100 from the first place. They were closed yesterday and there's no post on the weekends anyway so I just emailed her asking her to give me a call and confirm it will be shipped today. I have enough for two days now and let her know that and it's Canada day tomorrow so it's a holiday and no mail then either. Yikes! It should get here quickly though if she sends it rushed but I think I might have to go pick up some rabbit if they have it. If it comes down to it, I still have her Acana kibble that doesn't have beef if it so I can do that.

Odie doesn't have any appointments scheduled, but she still has a few more days of antibiotics left so I'd like to see how she does off of them before I take her in. I know that they could possibly be upsetting her stomach too so we'll see. She's a very happy girl other than the leg stretching and occasional acid reflux type behaviour. The acid reflux thing happens more often than the leg stretching. I actually just came off of a PPI prescription myself and I know that most acid reflux is caused by not enough stomach acid so I'm going to try apple cider vinegar to see if it helps and I might look into doing it with Odie just for a limited time. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Oh no!!! I hope u find someone who can ship it to you locally (4 hr away as opposed to across the country). At least now you know how much she's going to eat so u can plan in advance. Let me know if I can buy some and ship it to u if that would help in any way. Hugs!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Huly said:


> I can grab you a bag and ship it if need be just let me know


Aw thanks girls! The problem is that it wouldn't get here in time from the states, but I really appreciate you offering! So sweet of you. Now that I know how much she eats in a day, I will make sure I have enough ordered from now on!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am just glad she is enjoying her Primal


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> I am just glad she is enjoying her Primal


She loves it! It's a bit messy though because she likes to take pieces and run to carpet with them. I'm going to pick up a small wire crate today I think to feed her in.

Ugh I just called the pet store because I hadn't heard from them and they're closed today AND tomorrow! Off to the store I go to see if they have rabbit. I asked her if she could ship it ASAP when they open and if it's possible to do a same day delivery. We'll see. :foxes15:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, too bad the store is closed today and tomorrow :-(. 

i hope they have the rabbit for you at the local store... what will be your next choice if they don't have rabbit ? 
do you think any of the other Stella and Chewys flavors will agree with Odie ? what about the duck one ? does she not do well with turkey ? or are you not sure ? has she had any of the other flavors before and how do you think she did with them .... i know you said no beef

i'd get her started on the new choice right away to stretch the Primal duck out


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> awww, too bad the store is closed today and tomorrow :-(.
> 
> i hope they have the rabbit for you at the local store... what will be your next choice if they don't have rabbit ?
> do you think any of the other Stella and Chewys flavors will agree with Odie ? what about the duck one ? does she not do well with turkey ? or are you not sure ? has she had any of the other flavors before and how do you think she did with them .... i know you said no beef
> ...


I just got home with some rabbit! So happy they had it and I'm so excited it's sold here now. My fave store sells the frozen, but you have to order in the dehydrated. I don't think she's ever had rabbit before, I hope she likes it! I'll start feeding it right away and then we should have enough duck until the order gets here. I also got the cats one of the chicken stella & chewy packs as a treat. Crisis averted! Haha  The S&C was almost $17 for only 6 oz. Yikes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I just got home with some rabbit! So happy they had it and I'm so excited it's sold here now. My fave store sells the frozen, but you have to order in the dehydrated. I don't think she's ever had rabbit before, I hope she likes it! I'll start feeding it right away and then we should have enough duck until the order gets here. I also got the cats one of the chicken stella & chewy packs as a treat. Crisis averted! Haha  The S&C was almost $17 for only 6 oz. Yikes!


that's great Krystal ! i'm so glad you were able to find the stella and chewys rabbit. Let me know how Odie Likes it and how it agrees with her. I actually just ordered some for either Minnie and Peyton or Tootsie, or all of them depending on how it agrees with them. 

those little bags are always overpriced. I just checked where I buy mine from and the 6 oz bag is 12.99 here and the 16 oz bag is 31.99 . I bought a 16 oz bag

only Latte has had rabbit before. she has eaten the Omas pride rabbit which I buy frozen. Latte is a little piggy and loves all food just like Tootsie. its Minnie and Peyton that are the finicky ones but they go crazy for Primal and I think they will for Stella and chewys too. They really are not too excited about eating the ziwi peak anymore


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

You should be fine switching protein types if Odie's been eating raw for a while anyway. I feed K9 Natural about half the time when I'm not doing straight raw, but you can stretch a few days worth of meals by feeding something from the grocery store (maybe you can even find raw duck), or by doing eggs for a couple meals.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> that's great Krystal ! i'm so glad you were able to find the stella and chewys rabbit. Let me know how Odie Likes it and how it agrees with her. I actually just ordered some for either Minnie and Peyton or Tootsie, or all of them depending on how it agrees with them.
> 
> those little bags are always overpriced. I just checked where I buy mine from and the 6 oz bag is 12.99 here and the 16 oz bag is 31.99 . I bought a 16 oz bag
> 
> only Latte has had rabbit before. she has eaten the Omas pride rabbit which I buy frozen. Latte is a little piggy and loves all food just like Tootsie. its Minnie and Peyton that are the finicky ones but they go crazy for Primal and I think they will for Stella and chewys too. They really are not too excited about eating the ziwi peak anymore


Sorry Elaine, I meant to give you an update sooner but I've been ill recently. She loves the rabbit as much as the duck! She wasn't interested in eating it at first and I was really disappointed but then I had the idea to pretend like a dry little piece of it was a treat and made her sit for it and she gobbled it right up. When I put the food down again, she ate it all.  The three bags of duck came so that's good! I've decided to just keep feeding the rabbit since we have the small bag anyway and she seems to be doing well on it. We're still continuing on the probiotics and when we travel this month, I think I might pick up some digestive enzymes and some better probiotics for her to take. 

When Odie stopped being interested in eating Ziwipeak, I'm wondering if it's because she knew that the venison or lamb was making her ill. Anyway, I'm so happy that things are finally back to normal. She's been off of antibiotics for a couple of days and no diarrhea yet. Let me know how your girls like the rabbit!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sooooo happy she's feeling better! Odessa, you had your mom and your friends on the forums really worried for a bit!

Ok so you are now feeding Primal Duck and S&C rabbit? Where do you order that from? I am thinking of trying it.

What digestive enzymes and probiotics are you looking in to getting? I will be buying some here shortly and am not sure what to get.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

teetee said:


> I'm sooooo happy she's feeling better! Odessa, you had your mom and your friends on the forums really worried for a bit!
> 
> Ok so you are now feeding Primal Duck and S&C rabbit? Where do you order that from? I am thinking of trying it.
> 
> What digestive enzymes and probiotics are you looking in to getting? I will be buying some here shortly and am not sure what to get.


I order our Primal from Canadian Pet Connection and a store has started selling the S&C locally. Someone from the states could probably point you in the right direction for a good place to order online from that has free shipping. I pay crazy amounts for it here unfortunately. 

I've been reading non-stop about enzymes and probiotics and am trying to find the best ones. So far, the most important things I've learned are that probiotics that have 10+ strains are ideal (more strains the better) and that B. Animalis is the most well researched probiotic in animals and is effective so whatever I choose should include that. It sounds like a lot of probiotic products only have acidophilus which isn't ideal. It's a confusing subject for sure. I've read a couple of things saying you can't give human probiotics to dogs, but almost everything I've read says that you can. I'm guessing the human grade products are much higher quality. Going to keep reading! I've heard that Dr. Mercola's probiotics are one of the better products designed for dogs. 

Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Krystal, glad you managed to find some thing that agrees with Odie while waiting for you're order, you had us all worried! 
It's strange that a few people on here have mentioned their dogs going off ziwipeak, Charlie went off the last bag and was only eating it when he was really hungry. That is not like him at all, he will usually eat anything! 
How is Odie? Just wondering is the leg stretching something to be worried about? Charlie some times does it. He doesn't seem in pain and I've mentioned it to the vet before who didn't seem worried by it, but also didn't give an explanation as to why he does it. He also does this thing I've never seen another dog do ever! When he plays with other dogs he turns away from them and the kicks them with his back leg! I'm sure he thinks he's a donkey lol! Xx


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I order our Primal from Canadian Pet Connection and a store has started selling the S&C locally. Someone from the states could probably point you in the right direction for a good place to order online from that has free shipping. I pay crazy amounts for it here unfortunately.
> 
> I've been reading non-stop about enzymes and probiotics and am trying to find the best ones. So far, the most important things I've learned are that probiotics that have 10+ strains are ideal (more strains the better) and that B. Animalis is the most well researched probiotic in animals and is effective so whatever I choose should include that. It sounds like a lot of probiotic products only have acidophilus which isn't ideal. It's a confusing subject for sure. I've read a couple of things saying you can't give human probiotics to dogs, but almost everything I've read says that you can. I'm guessing the human grade products are much higher quality. Going to keep reading! I've heard that Dr. Mercola's probiotics are one of the better products designed for dogs.
> 
> Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer


Will you please let me know which one you go with? We gave one when Miya was a puppy but i can't remember the name.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Sorry Elaine, I meant to give you an update sooner but I've been ill recently. She loves the rabbit as much as the duck! She wasn't interested in eating it at first and I was really disappointed but then I had the idea to pretend like a dry little piece of it was a treat and made her sit for it and she gobbled it right up. When I put the food down again, she ate it all.  The three bags of duck came so that's good! I've decided to just keep feeding the rabbit since we have the small bag anyway and she seems to be doing well on it. We're still continuing on the probiotics and when we travel this month, I think I might pick up some digestive enzymes and some better probiotics for her to take.
> 
> When Odie stopped being interested in eating Ziwipeak, I'm wondering if it's because she knew that the venison or lamb was making her ill. Anyway, I'm so happy that things are finally back to normal. She's been off of antibiotics for a couple of days and no diarrhea yet. Let me know how your girls like the rabbit!


hi Krystal,
sorry to hear that you've been ill. hope its been nothing serious and that you are better now ....
its ok... but I have been wondering how Odie has been doing . I'm so glad to hear that she loves the rabbit just as much as the primal duck ! 
that's funny how you had to pretend a piece of the dry rabbit was a treat to get her to try it . good psychology. I have to do that sometimes with Minnie too. ( Tootsie and Latte will eat anything but Minnie is the pickie one )
that is so good to hear that the Rabbit is agreeing with Odie too and that things are back to normal. 
I have a full unopened bag of the Rabbit here along with a full unopened bag of the stella and chewys Venison. 
Minnie has seemed to do the best when she eats the Ziwipeak venison or Ziwipeak Venison and Fish. but , I have offered her some of the Primal and She abslolutely loves it. she's never pickey about eating the Primal... but sometimes just doesn't want to eat when I offer her the Ziwipeak. but it agrees with her the most. the other foods I've tried for her will make her itchy and sometimes effect her stools. so, that's why I have had her on the Ziwipeak. but , for her ... i'm going to try her on the Stella and Chewys Venison. i'm hoping she will Love that as much as she loved the Primal. then I will phase out the Ziwipeak until its gone and not buy it anymore. 
i'm lucky with Peyton. she has no allergies of any kind and no food issues at all, so, anything I feed her will agree with her. but she's used to being fed exactly what I feed Minnie so, its easier for me to keep it that way. I feed them 2 together. they both eat at about the same pace. not like Tootsie who inhales her food in record time. 
Tootsie did great on the one bag of Primal duck that I bought her. I tried to order more duck from Chewy.com and they are out of it and it may be a couple weeks or more before they get it instock again. right now she is eating the rest of the Primal Lamb I have here for her. when that bag is gone, i'll try her on the Stella and Chewys Rabbit. but im sure she will love it cause she's my little pigggie and like I said, she loves all food. I just need to see how it agrees with her. I hope as good as the Primal Duck does. ( the primal lamb agrees with her too but I think she gets alittle less itchy with the primal duck ) 
Latte eats frozen raw and does well on it . 

Glad to hear you got in the Primal Duck too !!

this sure can get complicated trying to find just the right foods but it worth it !!! :apple:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Hi Krystal, glad you managed to find some thing that agrees with Odie while waiting for you're order, you had us all worried!
> It's strange that a few people on here have mentioned their dogs going off ziwipeak, Charlie went off the last bag and was only eating it when he was really hungry. That is not like him at all, he will usually eat anything!
> How is Odie? Just wondering is the leg stretching something to be worried about? Charlie some times does it. He doesn't seem in pain and I've mentioned it to the vet before who didn't seem worried by it, but also didn't give an explanation as to why he does it. He also does this thing I've never seen another dog do ever! When he plays with other dogs he turns away from them and the kicks them with his back leg! I'm sure he thinks he's a donkey lol! Xx


Aw thanks for thinking of us! It is weird how quite a few dogs here have had to stop eating Ziwi. I have no idea why. Charlie sounds exactly like Odie was with the Ziwi. She would eat it if she had to, but would be hesitant to eat it and then there was the diarrhea if she ate it too often. 

Odie is doing great! She's back to her normal spunky self and poops are almost totally normal. She's such a little piggy though! She's been eating two bricks of Primal (one for breakfast and one for late dinner) and one brick of the S&C (split into two middle of the days snacks) and the other day she was whining non-stop for more so she ate FOUR bricks in total! She didn't do that the next day though. I'm thinking that maybe her appetite changed once she was off the antibiotics or something, who knows. Anyway, things are good! 

Haha the donkey thing sounds hilarious! When he does the leg stretching thing, is it over and over again? If not, it could just be a normal stretch. With Odie, I can tell that she's uncomfortable when she does it. She will act strange and a little restless and hold her body in a weird way and then do it repeatedly. I can just tell that something isn't right. If he ever does it and then is doing the "relief" pose (bum in air and chest down) and staying like that for awhile, then there's probably something going on, otherwise it's probably normal. 



teetee said:


> Will you please let me know which one you go with? We gave one when Miya was a puppy but i can't remember the name.


Will do! 



elaina said:


> hi Krystal,
> sorry to hear that you've been ill. hope its been nothing serious and that you are better now ....
> its ok... but I have been wondering how Odie has been doing . I'm so glad to hear that she loves the rabbit just as much as the primal duck !
> that's funny how you had to pretend a piece of the dry rabbit was a treat to get her to try it . good psychology. I have to do that sometimes with Minnie too. ( Tootsie and Latte will eat anything but Minnie is the pickie one )
> ...


Thanks Elaine. I'm fine for the time being. It's nothing serious, just a chronic pain thing I have that sometimes gets out of control. I was in the ER a couple days ago but am much better now. Minnie and Odie sound so similar! So funny because they're almost the same size too. It must be hard to feed four dogs that have different needs! The only thing I don't like about the rabbit is it is pretty stinky. It seems like a lot of dogs on here do well on duck, so there must be something to that. Let me know how it goes with the rabbit, I hope Tootsie likes it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you are better Krystal and I am glad Odie is doing great! 

Tiff- You can order S&C and primal from chewy.com (I think that is where most get it) and you can try petflow.com


----------

